# CBS Evening News 8/14/2020 Some Masks Are Outlawed



## fmdog44 (Aug 14, 2020)

Now some masks are outlawed by some companies and states. Bandanas, masks with valves that permit the wearer to breath though opening a valve and the neck masks are some of those. It said bandanas do nothing. So boys & girls it's back to the drawing board again. If we can't figure what an effective mask is how are we supposed to come up with a vaccine?


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 14, 2020)

I have seen some reports on bandanas and different masks and they say bandanas do do some good.  I think they are better than nothing but I've been wearing a 2 layer cotton mask with a filter in between when I have to go somewhere.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 14, 2020)

I'm getting pretty sick and tired of all the "rules."   Exactly who has outlawed those types of masks??  And don't they have anything better to do?


----------



## win231 (Aug 14, 2020)

An article yesterday said bandana masks are practically useless.  They're probably as useless as face shields.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 15, 2020)

win231 said:


> An article yesterday said bandana masks are practically useless.  They're probably as useless as face shields.


Why are face Shields useless?


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 15, 2020)

The issue is in part how well the mask "seals" in all directions when it comes to aerosol protection. In that case the one I made from a Halloween mask is the safest as it clings to my face like a rubber glove. Seems to me this far in to the pandemic with many more people wearing protection added to more believers now that the number of cases would be on a decline. Apparently the only hope is vaccines. QUESTION: After the vaccines are available how will people get in to stores if they no longer need to wear masks? What  ridiculous situation.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 15, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> The issue is in part how well the mask "seals" in all directions when it comes to aerosol protection. In that case the one I made from a Halloween mask is the safest as it clings to my face like a rubber glove. Seems to me this far in to the pandemic with many more people wearing protection added to more believers now that the number of cases would be on a decline. Apparently the only hope is vaccines. QUESTION: After the vaccines are available how will people get in to stores if they no longer need to wear masks? What  ridiculous situation.


I'm guessing they will still need masks if they don't get the vaccine or if the vaccines are not very reliable. Yes, it is a ridiculous situation.


----------



## chic (Aug 15, 2020)

The only thing I can wear to cover my nose and mouth is a very thin scarf tied bandana style. If they don't allow me in stores with this, I'm leaving my state. I've just had it with being banned everywhere.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## StarSong (Aug 15, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 118066


I chew gum when wearing a mask.  Same idea.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 15, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I'm getting pretty sick and tired of all the "rules."   Exactly who has outlawed those types of masks??  And don't they have anything better to do?


Nothing much better anyone can do with their time than devote it to things that will save lives.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2020)

_I have one of those valve masks & it doesn't allow me to breathe any better & I've tried to blow air out of that thing. I can barely feel it. It's easier for me to blow air out of a plain mask with no valve. I think they're just being paranoid. No more air gets out of those than any other mask. The bandana ones I can understand because they are 1 layer. with no filter. But some have filters. First they griped cuz there was no masks. Now they're griping about the masks? WTH does it end?_


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 15, 2020)

If you can shine a light through the mask it is no bueno


----------



## win231 (Aug 15, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Why are face Shields useless?



Seriously??   Are there any gaps between the shield & your face?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 16, 2020)

win231 said:


> Seriously??   Are there any gaps between the shield & your face?


Face Shield vs. Face Mask


----------



## Pappy (Aug 16, 2020)

I just received, in the mail, a dozen N-95 masks. I heard they are some of the best, but who knows? We don’t go out much so I wanted to get good ones when we do.


----------



## macgeek (Aug 16, 2020)

its about power and control. this is why I distrust the news or our government much these days.


----------



## 911 (Aug 16, 2020)

It’s weird. The CDC recommends masks while the scientific community recommends wearing a shield. Glad we got that straightened out.

Shields vs Masks


----------



## 911 (Aug 16, 2020)

I think that from all the reading about masks and shields, it seems that protecting the eyes is very important. However, thinking about it, I would imagine that inhaling the droplets in the air would be more easier getting to me via a shield than a mask. Inhaling the droplets through the nose or mouth, which is exposed and when only using a shield. Isn’t it?

I give up. Maybe we should wear a mask, shield and goggles. What do you think?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 16, 2020)

911 said:


> I think that from all the reading about masks and shields, it seems that protecting the eyes is very important. However, thinking about it, I would imagine that inhaling the droplets in the air would be more easier getting to me via a shield than a mask. Inhaling the droplets through the nose or mouth, which is exposed and when only using a shield. Isn’t it?
> 
> I give up. Maybe we should wear a mask, shield and goggles. *What do you think?*


At the very least, people should wear a mask or a shield and practice social distancing when sharing public spaces. 
Additional layers of protection are up to the individual.


----------



## 911 (Aug 16, 2020)

StarSong said:


> At the very least, people should wear a mask or a shield and practice social distancing when sharing public spaces.
> Additional layers of protection are up to the individual.


I saw on TV a person actually wear all three. That’s were I came up with the idea. It looked strange, but effective. The person wore goggles, a mask, a shield and a pair of gloves. Then, the announcer says that when you get home to store your shoes away from the inside of your house (why?) and also to put your clothes that you are wearing into the wash. Isn’t all that a bit of an over-kill?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 16, 2020)

911 said:


> I saw on TV a person actually wear all three. That’s were I came up with the idea. It looked strange, but effective. The person wore goggles, a mask, a shield and a pair of gloves. *Then, the announcer says that when you get home to store your shoes away from the inside of your house (why?) and also to put your clothes that you are wearing into the wash. Isn’t all that a bit of an over-kill?*


My daughter-in-law is an OT in a hospital that has COVID patients, so she follows this advice. I could understand people doing this if they're in a high risk occupation like hers, or if they have contact with people with COVID. 
Otherwise, yeah. Overkill.


----------



## 911 (Aug 16, 2020)

StarSong said:


> My daughter-in-law is an OT in a hospital that has COVID patients, so she follows this advice. I could understand people doing this if they're in a high risk occupation like hers, or if they have contact with people with COVID.
> Otherwise, yeah. Overkill.


Maybe you know the answer to this question. Are people who die checked for COVID-19 and if they test positive post mortem, are they counted in the daily new cases? I have been told by two different funeral directors that they draw blood from their dead and send it out for testing of COVID-19 and if positive, it’s counted as a new case here in PA. The one director told me that not all states are doing this. Do you know anything about thus?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 16, 2020)

911 said:


> Maybe you know the answer to this question. Are people who die checked for COVID-19 and if they test positive post mortem, are they counted in the daily new cases? I have been told by two different funeral directors that they draw blood from their dead and send it out for testing of COVID-19 and if positive, it’s counted as a new case here in PA. The one director told me that not all states are doing this. *Do you know anything about thus?*


Only the statements, rumors and innuendoes I've read here.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 16, 2020)

911 said:


> I saw on TV a person actually wear all three. That’s were I came up with the idea. It looked strange, but effective. The person wore goggles, a mask, a shield and a pair of gloves. Then, the announcer says that when you get home to store your shoes away from the inside of your house (why?) and also to put your clothes that you are wearing into the wash. Isn’t all that a bit of an over-kill?



https://www.cnet.com/health/can-cor...othes-and-shoes-heres-what-we-know-right-now/


----------



## StarSong (Aug 16, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> https://www.cnet.com/health/can-cor...othes-and-shoes-heres-what-we-know-right-now/


Thanks, Becky.  Pretty close to what I've heard and read.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 16, 2020)

It's about layers & fit. The 3 layer masks that are homemade are actually very good. Tight weave. They also have PM2.5 filters in 3 layer or 5 layer. I am getting rid of my valve masks & bandana masks because if they start banning in one place they'll be banning elsewhere. I've already had people questioning my valve masks so I'm making the switch. If I can't breathe then they'll get what I'm able to give them for work & they no likey...tough titty.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 16, 2020)

As soon as I walk into the house & close the door I gently disrobe. First things first...sanitize my shoes. Leave them by the door to dry. Then my clothes go to wash & I go for a shower.


----------



## 911 (Aug 17, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> https://www.cnet.com/health/can-cor...othes-and-shoes-heres-what-we-know-right-now/


Thanks for finding and posting this. Who would have figured that a virus could attach itself to a pair of shoes? I was just thinking of a situation that made me laugh. If we all did what we a re supposed to do, *we would all be walking around looking like Marty McFly in "Back To The Future" when he steps out of the DeLorean in the farmer's barn.* Remember that scene?


----------



## win231 (Aug 17, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I'm getting pretty sick and tired of all the "rules."   Exactly who has outlawed those types of masks??  And don't they have anything better to do?


   What could be better than saving lives?


----------

